# medial AND lateral epicondylitis



## anewman (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it possible to code a medial AND lateral epicondylar release on the same elbow?


----------



## mbort (Sep 9, 2008)

yes, be sure to use the 59 modifier and use both dx codes 726.31/726.32


----------

